# Mitsibushi Outlander



## atef_101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello,
I am new in Dubai and I want to buy the new Mitsibushi Outlander 2014 as I liked the design and I found it very nice when I did the test drive.

In other hand, I want to be sure that the resale value is not bad (otherwise I can go for the Pajero).

Do you have any information about this car? 

Thanks.


----------



## boom2014 (Apr 20, 2014)

i don;t have info about your car, but also take a loot at the toyota fj cruiser


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

The resale value on Mitsubishi is HORRIBLE. However, any car you buy NEW from the showroom will drop value...if you're shopping for a car make sure its one you plan on keeping for 5+ years to get your moneys worth. 

What is the cost of the Outlander (I think its like 95k AED correct me if I'm wrong). Just a friendly suggestion, check out Toyota for Rav 4 and Fortuner, which will hold their value much better and will run you around the same price range. And much easier to sell when you're finished also. I actually used to be a big Mitsu fan and owned 3 different Mitsu's...every single one gave me problems. So I tend to stay away now.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Zeeshan08 said:


> The resale value on Mitsubishi is HORRIBLE. However, any car you buy NEW from the showroom will drop value...if you're shopping for a car make sure its one you plan on keeping for 5+ years to get your moneys worth.
> 
> What is the cost of the Outlander (I think its like 95k AED correct me if I'm wrong). Just a friendly suggestion, check out Toyota for Rav 4 and Fortuner, which will hold their value much better and will run you around the same price range. And much easier to sell when you're finished also. I actually used to be a big Mitsu fan and owned 3 different Mitsu's...every single one gave me problems. So I tend to stay away now.


Furtuner is way more expensive than your budget of 95 K or Outlander. 

Though Mistsubishi cars are kind of dull but their engines are pretty reliable. If you want to keep the car for few years, it is not a bad deal as they are offering very attractive deals.

Though I love North American vehicles, I am on my third Mitsubishi and never had any issue with any of them.

You will be paying a lot more for the Toyota if you compare similar vehicles, hence getting more as resale value does not really make any sense.


----------



## atef_101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks guys for the responses.

The price of Outlander is 105 (leather+ automatic AC), but this car have only 2 air-bags....

In the same category I found Mazda CX5, Honda CRV and Toyota Rav4, all of them have a higher price (120 + for the top of the range) and Rav 4 is not available for the next 3 months.

What do you recommend?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You can also look at Chevrolet Captiva (no idea how good or bad) and ford escape. 
Also, if you haven't done so, look at drivearabia.com

Do not worry all that much about the resale - if after 2 years, even if you buy at 100K and sell at 50K AED (you will definitely sell it for higher), your cost (excluding insurance and maintenance) is around 2K AED per month. This is less than the price of renting a Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla. Just buy the car that you like within the budget that you have - the resale value aspect is way overblown and as mentioned above is factored into the new car price.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rsinner said:


> ...........and ford escape.


No, really no. The finish and internal 'comfort' on the current batch of Ford models is dreadful. A caterham fits together better than the Ford. 

I looked at one 9 months ago and saw the design of the back seats and wondered if it was a cut & shut they were selling.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The base Chevrolet Traverse can be had under 120k

I agree with rsinner on the resale aspect. Too much focus is placed on the ability to sell a car years down the line, and people end up buying cars they do not like and colors that they dislike just so they can get "better resale".
Some time back when I asked a Toyota salesman why the cars were priced higher with lesser featurs than Ford/Nissan/Mazda, he said the higher resale value was more important than features to many buyers (!)


----------



## atef_101 (Apr 20, 2014)

My problem with the Outlander is that the car is not well known. Do you know some one who experience it? Its really reliable like Pajero? nice to drive? What about the fuel consumption? 
I need to have some kind of informations in order to figure out why the sell for this car is not as good as Pajero for example?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are buying new, and willing to pay 95k , why not go with Pajero? Half of Dubai cars are Pajeros!

Outlander is just weird, and not common.

Look at Nissan, Toyota is just over prices and over estimated because people love Toyota, it is like a cultural thing.

JEEP offers great cars too.

Resale value : You can never guess in Dubai, when you need to leave the country and you are tired, you just sell your car at any price.
Buying a used car is always something to look out for, you can reallly score a nice, well kept car, or be totally scammed.

1. Look at interior condition, it tells a lot
2. Look at current owner, how she or he are dressed (and smell sometimes).
3. Look for them keeping a service record
4. Don't fall for Lady driven, as ladies simply wreck cars and it is more of an extension storage of the house.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Consider the Hyundai Santa Fe in lower trim levels for the same money. It's comfortable, drives well and is the safest car in the category (according to Euro NCAP testing). That is a major plus given the dreadful standard of driving here.

It's not a great offroader though, so if you want to play in the sand look to Nissan, Toyota or Jeep.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Mitsubishi's are very good cars, but the service center does not have a very good reputation here: expensive to service as well. I would look at other brands like suggested previously.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I would go with a CX-9 Mazda (I know you mentioned CX-5), but you could buy a used CX-9. It is a reliable car. Mazda in the UAE has a reputation of not being a good dealer, but I never had any issue to be honest with dealers. In fact, one of the dealers wanted to buy my car cuz it is not marketed here.

Have a go on customers reviews. I recommend that you read the US reviews on the models as they are very thorough or Edmunds.

2014 Mazda CX-9 Reviews, Pictures and Prices | U.S. News Best Cars


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Furtuner is way more expensive than your budget of 95 K or Outlander.
> 
> Though Mistsubishi cars are kind of dull but their engines are pretty reliable. If you want to keep the car for few years, it is not a bad deal as they are offering very attractive deals.
> 
> ...


Actually Toyota has Fortuner on special right now for 100k. 



RandomDude said:


> If you are buying new, and willing to pay 95k , why not go with Pajero? Half of Dubai cars are Pajeros!
> 
> Outlander is just weird, and not common.
> 
> ...


Toyota is not a cultural thing. It's currently one of the two most reliable car companies in the world (other being Honda) due to years upon years of reliable vehicles. Toyota is not successful because of "culture", Toyota is successful because they make a good product. And saying Toyota is overpriced when they are one of the two best value car companies in the world (again, the other being Honda) I also don't agree with. The initial price of a vehicle is never the only cost you will have to bare when buying. There is a such thing as "ownership cost", meaning what the car will cost you over the life of the vehicle. 

So if you go with something like a Honda or Toyota, you will pay around the same cost as the Mitsubishi within 10%, however the cost to maintain the car, as well as the cost of unexpected faults (which there are barely any in these cars, as the proven track record shows), and then what the car is worth at the end of your time with it, more than make up for the original cost of the vehicle.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Actually Toyota has Fortuner on special right now for 100k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been in the Toyota showroom many times, but never bought one here in Dubai. 

If you compare apples to apples, lets say a Toyota Yaris with a Ford Fiesta, Toyota is not always the best deal for you pocket or pleasure. First of all, the Toyota needs to go to the service center every 5k, the Fiesta every 10k. For the Toyota you pay for each service $... mandatory if you want to keep warranty; for the Fiesta its service is free for 60k/km or 100k/km. The Fiesta gives you many more comfort and safety options for the same price, this includes the safety options like the number of airbags (which does not mean anything for most buyers, I know).... Warranty same thing. And drive both of them; you will know the fiesta wins hands big time. And, since we in our family owned a 2010 Fiesta here in Dubai (we never had in the 3 years any problem) I have also experience in selling them, they sell in a minute; resale value is very good, although not as high as the Toyota Yaris. But taking a dirham per KM perspective, your ownership price, you will be surprised the Fiesta is the big winner by a large margin.....

Maybe comparing an Explorer, or Edge with a Toyota reveals the same. 

I have nothing against Toyota, but there are better deals out there.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Toyota is not a cultural thing. It's currently one of the two most reliable car companies in the world (other being Honda) due to years upon years of reliable vehicles. Toyota is not successful because of "culture", Toyota is successful because they make a good product..


If you had spent a decade or 2 in the Middle East you would realize it is definitely culture that pushes many people to Toyota. The perception of Toyota in the US is strong but not as strong nor as prone to blind-worship as here. 

Btw, unlike the US, Toyota worshippers here considered it to be far better than Honda as well.

My first car here was an Accord, and most Toyota owners I knew were lecturing me on how Honda (and Nissan and Mazda) cars break down after 3/4 years and how Toyota "Kaamry" is the only reliable car.

Toyotas used to be priced a lot higher than what they are now. The FJ used to start at 150k, vs the Xterra at 100k, whereas in the US they are 2 very similar cars with similar prices. However they seem to have learned it the hard way, and Toyota new car prices now are ~15-20% less than 4 years back

The LandCruiser used to be the undisputed King of the Non-luxury SUVs class but the Patrol is a better product since 2011 and is reflected in the far higher numbers you see on the roads. 

The only Toyota where I see their cars being better and more reliable than others in their price range is the Prado, and to a certain extent, the Avalon.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Actually Toyota has Fortuner on special right now for 100k.
> .


i am assuming it is the basic version which has a cheapest in class interior and an anaemic 2.7l engine, in which case 100k is too much for it when you consider that the Nissan Xterra with its 4.0l starts at 100k as well.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. I own a 2008 Outlander with all the extras (leather, sunroof, sound system, 3 litre engine, sport shift auto, cruise, electric seats, heated seats - imagine) and it's a good car to drive. Certainly lots of power. I'm not sure about the changes for the new model beyond body styling.

But you need to compare apples with apples as the saying goes. The Outlander is not a Pajero. The Outlander for instance has limited 4WD capacity (e.g. no low range, large front overhang) and is a smaller car (weight and volume). But it did come with 2 engine sizes that may still be on offer. Many of its competitors don't. A fairer comparison is the CRV, RAV4, Ford Edge, Nissan X Trail, Hyundai Tuscon, Kia Sportage etc. The Outlander is not a common vehicle but there are still quite a lot on the streets. One of the reasons I opted for it is the flexibility in the rear seating and ability to create a completely flat loading space with seats folded down. Nicely designed compared to the others. All depends on the features you are looking for. A city SUV or a real 4 WD. Small economical engine or something with a bit more grunt, which is great on the long trips (low revving).

And totally agree with an earlier comment about the total costs of running a car. Depreciation is only one element. Don't forget servicing frequency, service costs, insurance, fuel consumption, tyres etc. If you plan on keeping the car for a long time, then to some extent I think small differences in purchase price are less important and running costs become more important. An unreliable car can very quickly soak up any early savings.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> i am assuming it is the basic version which has a cheapest in class interior and an anaemic 2.7l engine, in which case 100k is too much for it when you consider that the Nissan Xterra with its 4.0l starts at 100k as well.


Excellent point. With your point in mind then Xterra is the better buy in my opinion than that Outlander. 



Tropicana said:


> If you had spent a decade or 2 in the Middle East you would realize it is definitely culture that pushes many people to Toyota. The perception of Toyota in the US is strong but not as strong nor as prone to blind-worship as here.
> 
> Btw, unlike the US, Toyota worshippers here considered it to be far better than Honda as well.
> 
> ...


You also make a very valid point here. I've lived my life in the US and we don't look at the company there, we look at the car. To us an Accord and Camry is the same thing built by 2 different brands....and really, compare an Accord and Camry...they really are the same thing, same engine options, same luxury options, etc (at least the US versions) just made by 2 different companies. When someone buys one of these cars they never regret the purchase, it just depends on which companies styling interior and exterior you like better. But generally, you can buy either one of these cars blindly brand new and know you're getting a good product. In the US we currently own both, a 2012 Camry and 2012 Accord. I really can't tell the difference to be honest from one to the other. 

And as you said maybe if I had been here for a decade or two who knows how I would feel but I've been here a mere 6 months. I can't comment on the SUV's here as far as Land Cruiser debate, I have owned Toyota Sequoia for the last 12 years. Honda has no car that compares apples to apples to the Sequoia but we bought a 2002 brand new back in 2002 and it has never given a problem. So for that reason, I would not hesitate to buy another in the future from my own personal experience. 



Edino said:


> I have been in the Toyota showroom many times, but never bought one here in Dubai.
> 
> If you compare apples to apples, lets say a Toyota Yaris with a Ford Fiesta, Toyota is not always the best deal for you pocket or pleasure. First of all, the Toyota needs to go to the service center every 5k, the Fiesta every 10k. For the Toyota you pay for each service $... mandatory if you want to keep warranty; for the Fiesta its service is free for 60k/km or 100k/km. The Fiesta gives you many more comfort and safety options for the same price, this includes the safety options like the number of airbags (which does not mean anything for most buyers, I know).... Warranty same thing. And drive both of them; you will know the fiesta wins hands big time. And, since we in our family owned a 2010 Fiesta here in Dubai (we never had in the 3 years any problem) I have also experience in selling them, they sell in a minute; resale value is very good, although not as high as the Toyota Yaris. But taking a dirham per KM perspective, your ownership price, you will be surprised the Fiesta is the big winner by a large margin.....
> 
> ...


To each their own, I have had bad experience with Ford cars (although their F series trucks are awesome) so in my own personal shopping list, Ford wouldn't even make the cut. I'm glad it's worked out for you though, but back in the US I did work in the car industry for a while and Ford always had the lowest resale and most problems (again, cars, not trucks, their trucks are great). Reason was that a Ford used car was always a hit or miss...after 80k miles or so 50% would be find and 50% would go to crap. Where are the big Japanese manufacturers at 80k miles were just getting warmed up. 

I understand when you buy the car new with warranty, and if are not planning to keep it more than a few years I guess it doesn't really matter. Most my comments are coming more from a longevity point of view. Generally when I purchase a vehicle I keep it for a very long time. 

For example on the resale point of view, I have a 2002 Sequoia with 150k Miles on it, when I compare that to a 2002 Ford Expedition with the exact same miles and options I'm getting a KBB value of $2650 for the Ford vs $6000 for the Sequoia (and I actually have an offer of $8k because its in like new condition still, but we have decided to keep it in the family and not sell it). Both cars were similar price when new in 2002, I remember because we went and shopped both of them and decided on the Toyota only because we got a better interest rate on the loan, and I'm glad we did, never regretted it for a second.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I run an Xterra Offroad, had it just over a year and replaced my 2009 Wranger. Incredible bang for you buck, and superb offroad - better than the pre-2012 Wranglers. Reliable as hell, I've beaten the crap out of it and only had a slightly loosened radiator.

Toyota's are good, and I think still overpriced, but there's no doubting the quality.


----------



## srms (May 11, 2014)

atef_101 said:


> Hello,
> I am new in Dubai and I want to buy the new Mitsibushi Outlander 2014 as I liked the design and I found it very nice when I did the test drive.
> 
> In other hand, I want to be sure that the resale value is not bad (otherwise I can go for the Pajero).
> ...


Hi, 

I too had the same confusion about the choice of Mitsibushi outlander 2014 model.. can you share your views.. if you bought the same how was the experience ?


----------

